# Loch Seaforth



## Jim MacIntyre

Anyone out there that sailed with MacBraynes in the early sixties ?? 
I had the opportunity to sail on the Loch Seaforth between Stornoway and Mallaig during the summer of 1963. Unfortunately the only name I can remember is Captain John Smith. Later that year I was stand-by on the Loch Broom in Greenock subsequently employed ferrying sheep from the islands into Oban. The captain's name was McLean nicknamed 'Keekie'.
Those were great times and was sorry to head back deep-sea but with a brand new 2nd mates ticket needed the F/G time. 
I understand there is a model of the Loch Seaforth in the Museum nan Eilan in Stornoway and I'm wondering if anyone has information on who built the model - is it a shipyard model or did someone build it. I would be interested in obtaining copies of the plans of the Seaforth for modelbuilding purposes. 
Look forward to hearing from anyone. 
Cheers 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## MACDONALD-MURDO

hi jim,the model of the tsmv loch seaforth you mentioned is indeed the shipyard model from William denny Dumbarton,i am now retired and made a model of this ship at 1.48 scale giving 60"long mostly from memory and the odd photo,you also mentioned the loch broom,if you have any pictures of her I would love to make a model as my father sailed on her as an ab seaman regards ,m macdonald.(ps I have some info on the loch seaforth ,but no building drawings).


----------



## eddyw

Hello Jim,
Builders plans of the "Loch Seaforth" are in the Denny collection at the National Maritime Museum Greenwich. Copies obtainable but at a price.
Rgds


----------



## Dan.n

Hi Murdo,I have a postcard of the Lochbroom which I can send you.
Regards.
Dan


----------



## MACDONALD-MURDO

*loch broom*

hello dan,thanks for your reply,there is very little information on this ship,i know she was originally built as the empire maysong and was not required at the end of the war which is when david macbrayne took over ownership and fitted her with diesel engine and altered the accommodation and deck cargoe handling gear for work on the west coast,i have the loa and beam but not a lot else so your post card photo would be of interest, regards m macdonald.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

Murdo 
Sorry for lack of reply - I have not been watching this thread. 
I have a GA plan for the Lochbroom/Empire Maysong plus body plan and plate lines for a type 'c' coaster from Wartime Shipbuilding Limited Montreal PQ. 
If you pm me with address I will have copies made and send them to you. 
If you have any photos of your Loch Seaforth I would like to see them.. 
Regards 
Jim Mac


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

Eddy W 
Noted Loch Seaforth plans at NMM. 
Yes they are a bit pricey.. I have plans for the Loch Eil from Model Boats magazine and I was thinking of trying to adjust the hull lines to match the Loch Seaforth and put the rest of it together from photos as Murdo did. 
Unfortunately model building these days is becoming more difficult for me and I'm doing less of it. 
We'll see what happens.. 
Jim Mac.


----------



## MACDONALD-MURDO

*loch broom*



Dan.n said:


> Hi Murdo,I have a postcard of the Lochbroom which I can send you.
> Regards.
> Dan


hi dan,i have already built a model af the loch broom from very poor quality pictures and would be pleased to see your postcard to compare how badly I got it wrong!.thanks for your reply,regards m. macdonald.


----------



## MACDONALD-MURDO

Dan.n said:


> Hi Murdo,I have a postcard of the Lochbroom which I can send you.
> Regards.
> Dan





Jim MacIntyre said:


> Murdo
> Sorry for lack of reply - I have not been watching this thread.
> I have a GA plan for the Lochbroom/Empire Maysong plus body plan and plate lines for a type 'c' coaster from Wartime Shipbuilding Limited Montreal PQ.
> If you pm me with address I will have copies made and send them to you.
> If you have any photos of your Loch Seaforth I would like to see them..
> Regards
> Jim Mac


hi jim,i have just finished the model of the loch broom and would like to see just how accurate ive been?(or other wise!).I will send you photograghs of both the loch broom and the loch seaforth once I clean down and tidy up the seaforth as it has been in my shed for a number of years and I don't want to display her as she is at present,will send as soon as I can,(what is your email address),regards murdo macdonald.


----------



## Neil McInnes

The old man on the Loch Broom was Alan MacClean. I was on the LOCHFYNE when she was in Oban for the Summer season 1963 and remember the Loch Broom landing cattle at the North Pier.


----------



## soggy

I sailed on the Loch Seaforth when she took over from the claymore [which was laid up] she wasnt a very pleasant boat. when she hit [somewhere near Gunna] I think the captain was captain Gunn, been new to this site , my first posting is quite remarkably similar to yours...steve


----------

